# Happy Birthday Peanut!



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

You don't look a day over....


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Happy Birthday P-nut


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

I hope yer Birthday doesn't suck as much as you do!!

Happy Birthday Pnut


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday Peanut!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Happy Birthday Chris!!!!!!!!!!

I hope you have a great birthday and a great party on Saturday!!!!!!!!!

After all, an experienced and highly motivated professional like you deserves it! 

(hugs)!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Happy Birthday Peanut!!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Happy Birthday Nut. Sorry we can't be there with you this weekend, but we're there in spirit! Hope you have a great day!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Have a happy birthday Peanut!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthdayto ya!!!!!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Have a Happy Birthday!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday Peanut, hope you get roasted!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

Happy birthday Peanut!!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Happy Horror Day


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Happy Bday Ptrain


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear Peanut!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## Mazz (Jun 24, 2007)

Happy Birthday Peanut.You still suck


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

Happy B-Day : )


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Happy Belated Birthday Peanut! *


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I already wished you happy birthday, ON TIME TOO!!! (Just not here) SO happy birthday again!


----------

